# IPTV sur AppleTV4



## Bubblefreddo (21 Avril 2017)

Salut tout le monde...
Il parait que ca vient de sortir et c'est le Big Thing qui va révolutionner la TV !
Ca marche sur AppleTV4, mis je ne sais pas comment encore... ( je profite encore de mes vacances au soleil!! ;-) )
Sujet à développer !!!


----------



## dge44 (23 Décembre 2017)

Salut, tu peux développer j’ai rien compris


----------

